# Windows Vista Gadget



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Ola pessoal,

Por acaso andava a ver gadget's para o vista e encontrei este, podem adicionar o vosso clietraw e ele vai ler e apresenta-vos os vossos dados ou de outra estação no site.

Gadget para o Windows Vista

Site para gerir os ClientRaw

Fiquem bem.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2008 às 16:03)

Pessoal,

Com algum jeitinho este gadget tambem funciona no windows xp


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2008 às 17:05)

Este gadget é a melhor invenção desde a roda 

Sempre a seguir na hora os dados da estação


----------

